# problème de connection au serveur du modem philips sans fil?



## stani (8 Septembre 2006)

- j'ai deux macs: un imac et un macbook et, jusqu'il y a peu, une connexion sans fil grace à une borne airport reliée à un modem ethernet ; je pouvais sans fil surfer et écouter de la musique sur ma chaîne HIFi; et j'avais sécuisé ma connexion airport (WPA)

- récemment, on a installé belgacom tv (système en Belgique qui permet à la fois de surfer, regarder la Tv et téléphoner); pour ce faire, Belgacom a installé un modem Philips ; sur ce modem philips, j'ai connecté ma borne airport

- résultat : je peux me connecter sans problème via ma borne airport ou via philips wifi; je peux également écouter ma musique sur ma chaîne HIFI

- tout cela a l'air formidable, sauf que
° si ma borne airport est toujours bien sécurisée
°philips wifi ne l'est absolumnet pas

- et voilà où surgit le problème : pour sécuriser philips, je dois accéder à l'adresse : http://198.162.1.1 ; et je n'y arrive pas, tant avec le macbook qu'avec l'imac et j'ai essayé via safari, internet explorer et netscape, et en respectant toutes les consignes (cable ethernet..)

comment faire ? vous avez une idée
à l'avance, merci pour vos suggestions


----------



## CBi (10 Septembre 2006)

Avec ton imac, tu coupes Airport, tu branches un cable Ethernet entre le iMac et le modem Philips qui doit être allumé mais connecté à rien d'autre, et si tu tapes dans Safari ou IE  http://198.162.1.1, tu devrais pouvoir entrer sur la page de config de ton modem...


----------



## stani (10 Septembre 2006)

J'ai déjà essayé ça, mais ça ne marche pas !!
Bizarre


----------



## papadben (10 Septembre 2006)

Pareil! Safari me répond que le serveur ne répond plus!


----------



## stani (19 Septembre 2006)

mon problème est résolu

l'origine du problème : les installateurs de Belgacom TV (système en Belgique qui permet à la fois de surfer, regarder la Tv et téléphoner) avaient modifié l'adresse du routeur philips (le 192.168.1.1) pour lui donner celle de mon ancien modem thomson : le 10.0.0.138

solution: pour accéder à l'adresse du routeur philips, il suffit que je tape dans safari : http://10.0.0.138 et ça marche !

pour trouver l'adresse de son routeur, on va
- dans utilitaire admin airport
- on clique sur la borne d'accès sélectionnée
- on clique ensuite sur internet et là, on trouve l'adresse du routeur

peut-être que cette solution pourra aider papadben qui semblait rencontrer le même problème que moi


----------



## papadben (19 Septembre 2006)

Merci Stani
Je vais essayer, je n'ai rien à perdre!
Par contre ma femme s'est servie des papiers où la procédure était inscrite pour la liste des courses! Il va falloir improviser ou espérer que les fragments restés intacts suffiront


----------



## stani (19 Septembre 2006)

tu peux trouver sur le site support de belgacom la procédure à suivre
- pour sécuriser ton modem
- voire même pour désactiver la fonction sans fil de ton philips si tu n'en as pas besoin ; par ex, si tu as branché une borne airport sur ton philips, alors la borne airport suffit pour assurer la connexion sans fil de ton mac à internet tout en bénéficiant par ailleurs de la réception de belgacom tv via le modem philips


----------



## _Eric_ (16 Janvier 2007)

Je fais remonter un vieux threat car j'ai aussi un problème avec mon modem Philips et mon MacBook.

Je n'arrive pas à me connecter sur mon modem routeur sans fils philips avec mon MacBook et ce même si je retire les protections WEP, WPA, LEAD, ... rien n'y fait. Lorsque je souhaite connecter mon MacBook il m'indique qu'il y a une erreur et qu'il n'a pas su se connecter au reseau Airport "nom de mon routeur".

Il y avait un réseau wifi ouvert dans mon quartier et j'arrivais sans peines à me connecter dessus.

Avez-vous une idée?

D'avance merci Eric


----------



## _Eric_ (21 Janvier 2007)

Personne n'a une idée? 

Ce qui est vraiment étrange c'est que relié en ethernet je n'ai aucun problème, je suis bien connecté sur le net par le même routeur.


----------



## flup (25 Janvier 2007)

Je n'ai pas vraiment de solution à ce problème (j'en suis victime égaelement), mais tout le monde s'accorde à dire que le modem Philipps commercialisé et supporté par Belgacom pour Belgacom TV st une catastrophe niveau wireless. Certains modèles fonctionnent d'autres pas. Et la puce wifi des macbook est y plus sensible.

J'ai du acheter une borne airport et désactiver le sans fil du routeur pour que ça marche


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (5 Mars 2007)

Hello!
Voil&#224;, j'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que vous.
J'ai un iMac G5 RevA, un nouveau modem/routeur Philips Wifi pour avoir aussi bien Belgacom TV (qui fonctionne parfaitement) et l'internent ADSL (qui ne fonctionne pas).
Je suis parvenu &#224; configurer le routeur/modem gr&#226;ce &#224; un ami qui &#233;tait avec son portable sous Windows XP.
Quand &#224; moi, m&#234;me avec  mon iMac G5, ou mon iBook G3, beau mettre le mot de passe (WEP), impossible de se connecter.
En ethnert aussi.
Si quelqu'un a une solution  
Je suis preuneur...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (6 Mars 2007)

Hello!
J'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème...
Il suffit de mettre le mot de passe WEP entre guillemet "........"
@+


----------



## blafoot (2 Août 2007)

Salut

Je viens d'avoir mon macbook pro et j'ai aussi un probleme avec le modem philps de belgacom TV

Quand je met ma clé WEP je n'arrive pas a me connecter ( erreur toujours ) 

J'ai essayé avec des guillemets pour la clé WEP ( juste une question les "" on les met dans la clé WEP dans la configuration du routeur ou dans la saisie sur le mac ? ) 

enfin voila ..... HELP .... j'arrive a me connecter en ethernet par contre


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (5 Août 2007)

Hello!
Tu mets la clé WEP entre guillemets, seulement sur le Mac.


----------



## neorevo (16 Août 2007)

Cmt mettre des guillemets dans la barre reservée à l'introduction de la clé WEP ???


----------



## Miridos (17 Octobre 2007)

Après avoir essayé tous les trucs décrits ci-dessus, sans succès, je devais me rendre à l'évidence que mon Macbook Pro tout neuf ne voulait pas se connecter au routeur Philips de Belgacom TV tant que WEP était activé. Une solution consiste à connecter mon ancien routeur Belkin au dos du Philips (après avoir désactivé le wireless du Philips). En clair il suffit de mettre un cable ethernet entre la prise Internet/WAN du Belkin et LAN1 du Philips. J'espère que ça servira à d'autres qui ont aussi râlé un bon moment.


----------

